# International Students - Sydney/Melbourne



## jabberaussie (Jun 21, 2017)

I would like to know if anyone travelling from abroad to Sydney/Melbourne for higher studies. Had been in that place not so long ago. I may be able to help


----------



## stroks (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi! I'm going to get a Master's of Teaching at Melbourne to become a high school teacher of science. But I haven't chosen a particular university yet. I'd be glad if you could help me on this. Which universities in Melbourne are most reputable for their pedagogic programs?


----------



## jabberaussie (Jun 21, 2017)

Am afraid that I'm not the best person to answer that. My studies was business related and I don't want to misguide with wrong information.

Happy to help with information regarding moving to Sydney/Melbourne once you have decided your Uni and place.

Good luck.


----------



## stroks (Apr 16, 2017)

Business is indeed quite far from that . No problem, thanks for your reply anyway!


----------



## Margot216 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi!

I'm planning to get a study program there in Australia. I'm a graduate of accountancy. But according to the visa consultant here, there is an age restriction. I'm 42 now. I want to get a course that will help in the accreditation of what I've studied here or if not , at least I will still land on a job in line with the accounting field in Australia. Though for now, I'm trying to get a tourist visa.

I would appreciate if you can give me an overview about how to get a study visa as I might consider this sometime.

Thanks.


----------



## jabberaussie (Jun 21, 2017)

Visa rules have changed a lot since the last few years and I'm not up-to-date with them these days. Considering your age and experience, why don't you look at your options for a Permanent Residency in Australia. That would let you look for job and study at the same time.

- PR lets you do studies in part time (International students can't)
- PR makes you a domestic student (and pay a lot less tuition fee)
- Most post study jobs need PR as a minimum requirement

But then your education visa consultant may not explain this to you as they can neither process a PR, not help you apply for a course (as a domestic student) - either way its no business for them.

Having said that, the above are only suggestions from my experience. I'm not an Education or Immigration Visa consultant. Just letting you know few options that are there for you.

Once you have made up your mind, and decide which city to move into, happy to help further  Good luck!


----------



## Salmanahmed (Sep 25, 2017)

Which university is best in melbourne for bachelor in business administration? And it wouldn't be very expensive.


----------



## northwesterninstitute (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,

We are a registered training organisation who would be more than happy to assist in becoming qualified. 

Feel free to contact when convenient.

Regards, 
Northwestern Insitute


----------



## Ria (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a question in terms of tuition fees
If my son is PR and wants to go to uni for his IT degree does he pay same as the citizen students?
He’s been in Australia since year 9 he is now year 11
Thank you for the help!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes PRs pay the same amount, however they most likely they will not be eligible for FEE/HECS, so they will need to pay the fees upfront.


----------

